# Binding Roundup: 390's, targas, CO2's, Ride EX's



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

My experiences with a couple of these (with a 11.5 Burton ion boot):
07/08 Ride EX bindings, 4 days of riding; Ratchets stuck on me a couple times to the point where i had to sit down and yank on them a couple times to get them free. Super stiff feel. I like the toe strap actually over my toe, and having this one snug created pressure points on the ends. Slightly bent the aluminum disc my first day out, didn't notice it until i actually removed the binding itself for adjustments. Took a nasty fall where i rolled a couple times, got up, and noticed my right foot was a little higher than before. Found out i bent the disc and the baseplate. Warrantied by my local store no problem. 

During the turnaround time, i got to try out the 07/08 Burton co2 (2 days of riding). These are by far the most comfortable binding i've tried on. I could just crank the ratchets as tight as i could and not feel any pressure points. Toecaps and gel ankle strap matched my burton boots perfectly. These bindings had alot of flex. Ratchets were very smooth. The highback seemed really fragile to me. Size-wise they were bulky and heavier than the other bindings. 

Rome Targa's (2 days of riding). Those auto-open ankle straps are gimmicky, and while they do keep your ankle strap open for easy entry of your foot to the binding, I can see them possibly wearing quite quickly, especially if you like to keep your bindings strapped up when stored. More padding underfoot vs the 390s. There's a denim cover behind the ratchets that holds the latter down when strapped up, but very often i found that it folded down and blocked the entrance of the ladder into the ratchet. I was debating cutting them off to make it easier, but i just couldn't. Ankle strap feels stiffer than the 390 one. Toe strap is the same, nicer than the ride one, but not as comfy as the burton toe cap and created slight pressure points on the ends. Ratchets look just like the ride ones, but haven't had a problem with them sticking yet. 

Rome 390's (12+ days of riding). Like the targa's, all-around build quality seems superb and adjustability is almost limitless. The Gel ankle strap is very comfy, like the Burton ones. A tad more flex all around than the targas. Binding plates/discs are very similar to the Burton ones and seem much more sturdy than the ride ones. The cover behind the ratchet's is leather or vinyl and hasn't folded on my yet, so i haven't had a problem strapping up like i did sometimes with the Targas. The Rome bindings also have like a rubber pad that goes in between the actual binding and the board. I don't know why all companies do not include these. Aside from the shock absorption properties, they don't scratch up your board.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Which insert were you using with the targa's?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Of those bindings I've only used the 390s, and have to agree on the comfort level. I like to really crank down on the straps as far as they go and normally loosen the front binding on the chair so my foot wont hurt. After using the 390s, I went for 4 straight hours without loosening the front binding once which is unheard of for me.

I really like the conformist toe strap as well because I feel like you can tighten them more than the burton cap straps because they form around your boot as they tighten.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

redlude97 said:


> Which insert were you using with the targa's?


What's the deal with different inserts? Can I get different inserts with the 390s? Do they just have different levels of stiffness or something?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

The targa's come with 2 inserts for the ankle strap with different stiffnesses, so depending on your desired level of stiffness, you can use either one of the inserts, or no insert at all for the softest strap. Only available on the targa IIRC.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> Which insert were you using with the targa's?


I believe they were the thickest of the two, so the stiffest. You could probably set up the targas to flex even like the 390's by moving the ankle strap down and using no insert, but that problem i had with those denim cover's behind the ratchets annoyed the hell out of me. Often I would find I couldn't insert the ladder because that denim cover folded and blocked the ladder from entering the ratchet, or even the ratchet itself got caught UNDER the cover.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

the ladder covers arent denim, more of a leather or synthetic leather. and i had the same problem when i first got my targas, but i just took a round peice of aluminum (almost anything will work though) and fit it under the covers so it somewhat stretched the opening and left it in there for abit. they are perfect now, havent had a problem with them since.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

So..overall which one should i get? 390's or Targas? I've been riding 2 different Burton Customs and i would like to try something else.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm thinking I might have made a mistake buying the Ride RX bindings from what I have heard of them bending and such. Oh well, lesson learned. If they bend on me I'll send them back under warranty and buy the 390s or something else a little more durable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

i am just going to get the targas, its the end of the season so theyre a lot cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

never had a problem with my ride bindings bending and trust me, i've taken some pretty nasty falls on my EX's, but stuff does happen and ride has very good customer service with replacement parts and such. I love my SPi's, but i'm really wondering what i missed out on with the targas. i wouldn't mind demo-ing a pair just to see what they're all about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for giving me a little bit more confidence in the RX. I have a back up plan if then bend in the first year. Ride's customer service has been great so for in answering my questions, so I'm not worried on that front. It will also be a few years before I'm hitting the park with a vengence, since I'm coming off of knee surgery this season. The Targas do look nice, unfortunately my local mountain a Burton bitch, so there won't be any chance for me to demo anything other than Burton.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

andrew_schenk said:


> the ladder covers arent denim, more of a leather or synthetic leather. and i had the same problem when i first got my targas, but i just took a round peice of aluminum (almost anything will work though) and fit it under the covers so it somewhat stretched the opening and left it in there for abit. they are perfect now, havent had a problem with them since.


I looked at them again and they definitely don't look like a leather. Maybe they're different with each color, I have the white ones. 




iliketogofast said:


> So..overall which one should i get? 390's or Targas? I've been riding 2 different Burton Customs and i would like to try something else.


I don't think there's an ultimate binding, but as you can see i prefer the 390's out of the ones i've tried. Ultimatly I'd love a 390 binding with Burton c02 ratchets and straps with the targa base padding... actually i guess that means just the targas with burton ratchets and straps.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Is it possible on the targas to just not slide the ladders into the cover? I have a set on the way and I don't care if they are in the covers or not, my SPi's don't have covers and it does nothing for functionality so I would rather not deal with potential sticking issues


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> Is it possible on the targas to just not slide the ladders into the cover? I have a set on the way and I don't care if they are in the covers or not, my SPi's don't have covers and it does nothing for functionality so I would rather not deal with potential sticking issues


It's an extra piece that essentially does nothing functionally. In your case though i wouldn't worry about it just yet. I haven't heard of it being a problem anywhere else really other than this post. If you experience it, however, you can do what one mentioned here and add a DIY piece to keep it's shape, or just cut it off altogether.


----------

